# Bottle Holder for glass tank, etc.



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I stumbled across this the other day, as I was looking for a way to attach my water bottle for my multis/ASFs without using those suction things which are way too easily chewed and thought I would share it incase anyone has an odd assortment of cages like me, and needs different ways to attach their bottles 

http://www.egerbil.com/bottleholder.html


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I use the same style of holder! 

But on the top of mine, I use the metal bar that comes with the bottles, to hold it to the backing. Or, I use the metal spring line that comes with some.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah that's a good idea!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

We use these at uni for the guineapigs and rabbits =)


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I stole the Velcro idea from someone else (maybe Roland?) and keep my glass water bottles attached to my glass cages with velcro. The bottles go through the dishwasher, and the Velcro's never had any trouble. Most tanks have two strips now, since I wasn't consistent with whether the tank or the bottle had the hooks or the loops, and the mice LOVE climbing up the unused strip.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmm velcro is an interesting idea, but I think my ASFs would probably find a way to rip it off and chew it up 
Good idea for mice though.
Look at all you clever people already having these solutions!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh my. My days of rigging the bottles with tape are over. <3


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Cool idea!

I just used the wire that comes with the bottles to rig mine up, never had a problem with them with mice. However multi's you may find as i did that they will simply just chew a hole in the bottle itself. That is why mine now live in an indoor guinea-pig cage that just has a hole in it for he nozzle to poke through. I wasted far too much money buying replacement bottles... on the other hand you can buy glass bottles, might be worth looking into those and rigging them up the same way as above 

My bottles









I also had this one come free with a tank, was brilliant when i had rats, does just as good job now, not sure where it originally came from though...


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I tried Velcro with some of my mice and it kept coming off, what about getting some guttering and cutting that to size make a hole for the spout and the bottle will sit on there on its own. You could pop stud or glue it onto the bottom or side of a tank or RUB. You can make holes in them with a drill very easily but they are tough and would hopefully withstand a fair bit of chewing. You can also get air conditioning piping which is tougher still.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

*kellyt* - ah interesting idea! the multis haven't chewed up my bottle yet, but it sounds like it may just be a matter of time lol. I will keep doing my daily checks for damage (with the suction cup attachment, I had to keep reattaching it at random times in the night or they would've become really dehydrated lol) but might give that a go when the time comes 
*Velvet_Meece* - yeah I saw your bottles when I was there, but I don't have enough extra wire to do it with.... where can you get more of the wire that comes with the bottles? Or can you just buy a roll of it....hmm never thought of that before, probably good... Duh! :roll: 
As for glass bottles, there's another page on that site which shows you how to make them from those narrow glass jars you get olives in, etc... so that is also a possibility!


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

The tubing ideal would only leave the metal spout exposed so hopefully they won't chew that. My friend has ASF's and they chew everything through the tubs the wire the lot and escape a fair bit. They seem to be like gerbils for that!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've switched to almost exclusively glass bottles, and I can tell you it was worth every penny. I was constantly replacing bottles, and they were always too long for the smaller 5.5g tanks anyway, so I just gave in a bought a ton when they were on sale online. I can dishwash them without fear of damage, and not even the chewingest buck can get a hole in them. They've got no external plastic parts at all, and take the velcro very well. As many times as I've run the velcro'd bottles through the dishwasher, I've still not had one come loose at all.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about my glass bottles, is that most of them have trouble getting started, sometimes i have to blow air into them and shake the crap out of them, and then still check them for days before they'll start working.

Also, the gaskets inside often get caught, and squished, and the bottles will start to leak because of this.

HOWEVER. . . I love my glass bottles. I don't think I'd be able to have ASFs without them. :/


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, dear! I haven't had trouble with any of mine yet, but they're only four months old or so. What brand are yours? Also, I forgot to mention how much I love the little water indicator duckies that come in the ones I bought. A single glance across the room tells me everyone still has water.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like we have the same sorts. Lixit brand I think?

I've had mine for (some) going on 2 years.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Velvet, I have one of those metal ones.. it also came with a tank haha. Works great, I use it for my does!

For the rats I use the little wire which comes with the bottles, or floral wire, and for Augustus I use floral wire to hang his bottle.


----------

